# Whats the deal "all TT drivers are either women or gay&



## WildMark (Sep 6, 2004)

I own an impreza, and on the scooby forum there is a thead going around regarding the above issue, whats all that about?

Mark

PS I have just ordered my wife a new TT, thats my connection to this forum. PS I love the car and have already started to order bits for it, and it has not even arrived yet!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm sure you are one of the exceptions Mark (and welcome to the TT forum, from a Z4 owner :lol: ), but those that frequent the Scooby forum do not have a reputation for being particularly, errm, 'bright'. :roll:

Thread such as that do nothing to quell that reputation.

Damian


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think you'll find it's because they're immature and wish they could afford a TT :wink:


----------



## WildMark (Sep 6, 2004)

snaxo said:


> I'm sure you are one of the exceptions Mark (and welcome to the TT forum, from a Z4 owner :lol: ), but those that frequent the Scooby forum do not have a reputation for being particularly, errm, 'bright'. :roll:
> 
> Thread such as that do nothing to quell that reputation.
> 
> Damian


Yeh your not far wrong, I lived in Canada for eight years and there very popular over there, when I mentioned I was buying a TT for the wife as a surprise present one guy asked If I would be driving it, when I said of course, why ever not, he directed me to a thread that basically said the TT was a gay icon 

Not sure why as they are unique, so hence myy question, why would they suggest that, as i've not heard if from anywhere else!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I agree with the inciteful comment by our colleagues in the preza forum.

There is not a single TT owner who isn't either gay or a woman :-* (what about those who dress up as women?). 

Jim (ima, at weekends).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

In an Australian poll posted here a couple of days ago, the TTR was voted the gay car of the year. Apparently gay people love the lines of the TTR. So there is some truth relating to the TTR only. The TTC has escaped so far. :wink:

I guess gay men prefer TTRs as they are is more space, when the top is down, for doggy style positions. :lol:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> In an Australian poll posted here a couple of days ago, the TTR was voted the gay car of the year. Apparently gay people love the lines of the TTR. So there is some truth relating to the TTR only. The TTC has escaped so far. :wink:
> 
> I guess gay men prefer TTRs as they are is more space, when the top is down, for doggy style positions. :lol:


So why haven't you got a TTR then V? Gives easier access!

Jim.


----------



## WildMark (Sep 6, 2004)

jimfew said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > In an Australian poll posted here a couple of days ago, the TTR was voted the gay car of the year. Apparently gay people love the lines of the TTR. So there is some truth relating to the TTR only. The TTC has escaped so far. :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Don't make it any easier for V, please!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

hi mark

Ooh fuckin hell i know what you mean it really drives me nucking futs, i pulled into a car park one day when i had yellow ttc and a group of blokes shouted out to my girl friend " oi luv wot you doing letting him drive your car ha ha fuckin ha"

All i ever got from other blokes was it's a ladies car, it's gay, it's a hairdressers car, most of the time these twats drive fuckin rovers or chaved up vectra's oooh it makes me laugh as see them get into shit cars with all sorts plastic crap stuck all over them looking like blue peter let a bunch of special needs kids lose on them.

:lol: :lol: :lol: ah shit i think iv'e got an aneurysm [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Another thing since signing up on this forum I CAN'T GET ANY FUCKIN WORK DONE god help me my woman's going to kill me :!: [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> Another thing since signing up on this forum I CAN'T GET ANY FUCKIN WORK DONE god help me my woman's going to kill me :!: [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


Join the club! :lol:
(and wait till you start on the whole 'just popping out to clean the TT' thang )

Mark - yep, the scooby guys have been known to pop on here occasionally with that sort of thing, and I'm sure that more goes on over there than a lot of us know (or care!) about.

That said, there are a few in here who are less than tollerant of them too 

However, generally, after a bit of mud throwing, cooler heads tend to calm things down 

Live and let live 'n all that


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

DIRY, the other night in bed i started asking jojo wether i should get my light surrounds painted, she told me if i mention my fucking car one more time she'd twist my fucking nuts clean off [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] needless to say i shut up [smiley=speechless.gif] so now i wash her car first then mine


----------



## WildMark (Sep 6, 2004)

My wife just does not understand me, she takes the piss, when I had the engine done she went around telling everybody that my car has had so much spent on it, it can go underwater :lol:

Here a few pics of mine.

Will post the wifes up when it arrives :lol:

PS How the hell do I load a pic, cant seem to find out how it works!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Talking of water, i had (dont know if i should admit this) one of the first if not the first rhd VW Beetle in devon  , anyway after the intitial hysteria from anyone who saw me in it on the road or in town(people would jump in the road as to try and stop me )  i soon got utterly fucked off with it as it was really shit(car that is) so one dark november night i was driving home at excessive speed as it was raining heavly and i can have my route cut off by the river, so at 95 mph (113 was fastest it would go [smiley=freak.gif] )i came around small r/hand kink in the road only to hit 3inches of water flowing across my path, car aquaplained shot across over to otherside, hit hedge, took off vertically, landed in the field on it's nose and rolled nose to tail at least 3 or 4 times finally landing on all 4 wheels :lol: :lol: and after all that not a single air bag went off :!:

At first i was delighted with life because 1. i was alive. 2. i knew the car was i right off. Until a few days later my insurance company gleefully informed me i would have to have new car and not the 16k cash i was asking for [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I guess gay men prefer TTRs as they are is more space, when the top is down, for doggy style positions. :lol:


Who says they do it doggy style position? :-*


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

women gay's hairdressers what is the connection then.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Whats the deal "all TT drivers are either women or gay&


I'm sure that I fit one of the categories :roll:

Oh, and welcome to the forum WildMark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> Talking of water, i had (dont know if i should admit this) one of the first if not the first rhd VW Beetle in devon  , anyway after the intitial hysteria from anyone who saw me in it on the road or in town(people would jump in the road as to try and stop me )  i soon got utterly fucked off with it as it was really shit(car that is) so one dark november night i was driving home at excessive speed as it was raining heavly and i can have my route cut off by the river, so at 95 mph (113 was fastest it would go [smiley=freak.gif] )i came around small r/hand kink in the road only to hit 3inches of water flowing across my path, car aquaplained shot across over to otherside, hit hedge, took off vertically, landed in the field on it's nose and rolled nose to tail at least 3 or 4 times finally landing on all 4 wheels :lol: :lol: and after all that not a single air bag went off :!:
> 
> At first i was delighted with life because 1. i was alive. 2. i knew the car was i right off. Until a few days later my insurance company gleefully informed me i would have to have new car and not the 16k cash i was asking for [smiley=bigcry.gif]


With regard to having the new replacement Beetle that is so funny (sorry  ) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

i soon lost my sense of humor, i got stuck with [smiley=sick2.gif] puke green beetle for another year because no dealer would give me what it was worth brand new so i sold a year later for Â£10500 which is what i was offered same day as taking delivery of Â£16500 worth of car(extras). [smiley=deal2.gif] fuckin dealers.

Never mind i grinned like a twat once i got my TTC, used to laugh at every beetle i saw for a while


----------



## WildMark (Sep 6, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> > Whats the deal "all TT drivers are either women or gay&
> 
> 
> I'm sure that I fit one of the categories :roll:
> ...


Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> ah shit i think iv'e got an anurism [smiley=bomb.gif]


Simple fix - either use some cream or stop bending over in TTRs


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats the &?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttimp said:


> L7C TT said:
> 
> 
> > ah shit i think iv'e got an anurism [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


or do you mean _aneurysm_ :roll:

An aneurysm is a bulging out of part of the wall of a blood vessel. It forms where the wall has weakened, often due to the build-up of plaque. It may also be an inherited condition or a complication of high blood pressure (hypertension). Left untreated, aneurysms may tear or burst (a ruptured aneurysm). Ruptures are very painful events that cause massive internal bleeding. The patient must be treated within minutes in order to have a chance of survival. If an aneurysm bursts in the brain, it could cause a hemorrhagic stroke. If an aneurysm bursts in the chest, there is only a 20 percent chance of survival.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up A3DFU I'll sleep easier now, unless I feel any lumps :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks A3DFU for the correction, i would hate it if anyone thought i had a problem with my arse. :-* i'm not gay or owt. 

ps are you a doctor or allways got a dictionary handy :?:


----------



## WildMark (Sep 6, 2004)

L7C TT said:


> Thanks A3DFU for the correction, i would hate it if anyone thought i had a problem with my arse. :-* i'm not gay or owt.
> 
> ps are you a doctor or allways got a dictionary handy :?:


Oh its starting to come out now....I wont be able to drive the wifes car :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

dont worry about it mark, i read on here about everybody going on cruise's [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] thats as close as i could get to the village people :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

L7C TT said:


> dont worry about it mark, i read on here about everybody going on cruise's [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] thats as close as i could get to the village people :lol: :lol:


I recognise DIRY third one along. And isn't that Vlastan at the front?

Jim.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

At least you've got me down as one who is smiling.....


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> At least you've got me down as one who is smiling.....


You're always smiling DIRY. 

No offence meant to you personally, by the way 8)

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> L7C TT said:
> 
> 
> > dont worry about it mark, i read on here about everybody going on cruise's [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] thats as close as i could get to the village people :lol: :lol:
> ...


Who's the last one with the quiff then...Kingcutter or maybe or perhaps Love_iTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> Thanks A3DFU for the correction, i would hate it if anyone thought i had a problem with my arse. :-* i'm not gay or owt.
> 
> ps are you a doctor or allways got a dictionary handy :?:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

No, no doctor. Just a Personal Trainer who also studied Physics, Biology, Chemistry and does GP Referrals.
And I'm a Chemical Engineer (woops, wrong thread  )

So, anyway, don't worry: you'll be fine in your wife's car .... unless the aneurysm bursts :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

A3DFU my wifes car is an allroad mine is the TT honest, anyhow since changing it for a black one old ladies have stopped talking to me, now the they drop it a gear on their moblie trollies and wizz off :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like good fun to me 8) :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jimfew said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > At least you've got me down as one who is smiling.....
> ...


and none taken Jim


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > L7C TT said:
> ...


I recognise Bajers from 200yards. That's his hair do to a tee!

Jim.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I thought the Boxter has a gay following - something to do with the central exhaust I guess.

Yes the TT is a pretty car & therefore favoured by those that appreciate something pleasant to the eye, but it can still so 0-60 in 6.6 & trott off to 155 (ish)...after that I think I would need a hardresser...

Loved the JC piss take on the TT 3.2..."A fusion of all that's happending & new in har products"...since I do not have any hair then I must be the exception!

Regards
M


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

As I am about to enter the ranks of Subaru owners I have recently been spending a lot of time on scoobynet, sidc, 22b etc.

I think there are two kinds, the more mature enthusiast type and the young max power type. Its the latter that you will hear slagging off the TT. The former are very knowledgeable and respectful about other's cars, and very helpful to a newcomer like myself.

The scene seems to be far more technical than the TT community, a lot more modification going on. A lot more driving, and a lot less polishing.

Unfortunately the older cars are well within the budget of your Burberry boy, as long as he lives with his parents to keep his costs down. Luckily for TT owners the cars haven't yet dipped down to his level, but they will.


----------

